# Partner visa



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi All

Have just been offered a job in Auckland! Hooray!

It's with an accredited employer so my visa should be fairly straightforward (am applying for temp work visa first just to get me over there).

Thing is I am bringing my girlfriend so she will need to apply for a visa linked to mine based on the familyu stream. She is panicking she will be refused a visa and we will both be stuck forever in the UK!

Has anyone had experince of getting a partner visa. We are not married and don't have a joint bank account (due to my huge student debts!) but by Marh we will have lived together for a year, and have been going out together for 3 years. Will being able to show our current lease in both our names and banks statements showing each of us paying half the rent as well as joint bills etc be enough to allow her a partner visa or are the requirements much stricter. I am concerned about the wording on the immi website as it states that they 'may' grant a visa for partners, sow wondered how discretionary it really is, or whwther if you can show you are clearly boyfriend & girlfriend and have been so for longer than a year we should be fine?

Sorry if this has been asked before but if anyone has any recent experience it would eb great to hear!

Thanks
Ed


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue as long as you both pass a police clearance and can satisfy that you are in a genuine and stable relationship. Here's the criteria from the INZ website towards proof of your relationship:

"Evidence*of a*genuine and stable relationship between partners:
To show your partnership is genuine and stable you'll need to present to us original or certified copies of certain documents.* These can include:
your marriage certificate
your civil union certifcate
birth certificates of any children you may have together
evidence of communication between you
photographs of you together
any documents that show your relationship is publicly recognised
any other evidence that shows you're committed to each other both emotionally and exclusively.* This may include evidence of:
joint decision making
sharing of parental and household obligations and activities
sharing of companionship/spare time
sharing of leisure and social activities
evidence of*being financially interdependence such as
shared *income, joint bank accounts or joint assets or liabilities."

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/EvidenceOfRelationship.htm


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Shouldn't be an issue as long as you both pass a police clearance and can satisfy that you are in a genuine and stable relationship. Here's the criteria from the INZ website towards proof of your relationship:
> 
> "Evidence*of a*genuine and stable relationship between partners:
> To show your partnership is genuine and stable you'll need to present to us original or certified copies of certain documents.* These can include:
> ...


I also don't think you will have a problem, partner does not have to mean married. We used things think Christmas cards addresses to the both of you. Family and friends photoed with you all together


----------

